
Show HN: DC Red Line Metro with Accurate Track Layout - supahfly_remix
https://contractdesign.github.io/
======
supahfly_remix
This web page shows the real-time location of the trains in Washington DC's
Red Line. It can be helpful to know when/where a delay is occurring and if the
trains are single-tracking.

This is my first foray into web programming, so I'm interested in any feedback
you might have.

------
camclay
Love this, as a semi-frequent DC commuter (I live out by Shady Grove)

It'd be helpful if you put what each thing does (what each pipe is equivalent
too, the red, which way is to Shady Grove vs to Glenmont)

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
supahfly_remix
Sounds like it needs a legend -- thanks for the suggestion!

------
dfdx2
Very cool, how did you build it?

